# Google Nexus 6



## editor (Sep 25, 2014)

This is one eagerly awaited handset (well in my world, at least!).

There's been no real leaks as yet, but these specs (or similar) keep cropping up:



> 5.92-inch display
> 2560 x 1440 resolution, 498 ppi
> Snapdragon 805 processor
> 3 GB of RAM
> ...


Not so sure about that hefty screen size though...

http://www.androidcentral.com/rumored-nexus-6-specs

This site has the screen at a more practical 5.2"
http://www.gsmarena.com/motorola_nexus_6-6604.php


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 25, 2014)

That resolution is ridiculous, you'll lose too much battery life for no good reason, even on a 6" screen.

It might be too big for me and i've been a Nexus user since the Samsung Nexus S. My current one is dying a painful death and needs replacing but I might have to go for the new Moto G.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2014)

Bob_the_lost said:


> That resolution is ridiculous, you'll lose too much battery life for no good reason, even on a 6" screen.
> 
> It might be too big for me and i've been a Nexus user since the Samsung Nexus S. My current one is dying a painful death and needs replacing but I might have to go for the new Moto G.


I'm not convinced it's going to be that big a screen.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2014)

Incidentally, the LG3 has a 2560 by 1440 resolution and a pixel density of 538 ppi and that's supposed to have a pretty good battery life. 

http://www.techradar.com/reviews/phones/mobile-phones/lg-g3-1250581/review


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 25, 2014)

These resolutions are getting silly. It's like megapixels on cameras all over again.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> These resolutions are getting silly. It's like megapixels on cameras all over again.


have you seen the LG3 screen? It looks wonderful.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 25, 2014)

editor said:


> Incidentally, the LG3 has a 2560 by 1440 resolution and a pixel density of 538 ppi and that's supposed to have a pretty good battery life.
> 
> http://www.techradar.com/reviews/phones/mobile-phones/lg-g3-1250581/review


Middle of the pack according to annandtech. http://anandtech.com/show/8169/the-lg-g3-review/4

Given that it's nearly imposible to see the difference between a 1080p and 1440p screen at that size It's a waste for no good reason. The screen is the one thing that they disliked about the phone.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 25, 2014)

editor said:


> have you seen the LG3 screen? It looks wonderful.


But they _all_ look wonderful now. Once we're past the point of being able to see individual pixels I can't really see the point.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2014)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Middle of the pack according to annandtech. http://anandtech.com/show/8169/the-lg-g3-review/4


Not everyone agrees!



> Tech website Phone Arena recently tested the 3,000mAh battery on the LG L3 against other devices, including the Samsung Galaxy S5, Sony Xperia Z2, HTC One (M8), LG G2 and iPhone 5S and the LG G3 came out on top, with its battery lasting nearly 9 hours. Additionally, the LG G3 was also the fastest at charging its battery to full power, taking 120 minutes. Phone Arena determined battery power of the devices tested by running a custom Web program, which replicates the power consumption of real-life usage.


http://www.ibtimes.com/lg-g3-battery-life-out-powers-rival-flagships-1596442


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> But they _all_ look wonderful now. Once we're past the point of being able to see individual pixels I can't really see the point.


If only it was a _Retina_ screen!


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 25, 2014)

I decided to hang onto my nexus 4 after the 5 appeared, the 4 being such a wicked phone, I really felt no need to upgrade (normally I would). It's just starting to fail a bit now, so a Nexus 6 is on the cards soon


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 25, 2014)

editor said:


> Not everyone agrees!
> 
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.com/lg-g3-battery-life-out-powers-rival-flagships-1596442


Very few sites have the credibility or depth of technical knowledge that Anandtech has. The reason the battery life looks ok, compared to previous generation phones, is that they did fit a huge battery to it and that the latest generation of phones have more efficient internals.

But you're still missing my point, and Bee's point. There's no advantage to it so all it does is piss away battery life for no good reason, oh and if it's the same panel as in the G3 it's not that great a screen either for colour reproduction.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> I decided to hang onto my nexus 4 after the 5 appeared, the 4 being such a wicked phone, I really felt no need to upgrade (normally I would). It's just starting to fail a bit now, so a Nexus 6 is on the cards soon


Eme has the nexus 5 and it is an absolute bargain. I prefer it to my S4.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 25, 2014)

editor said:


> Eme has the nexus 5 and it is an absolute bargain. I prefer it to my S4.


They are fantastic phones. Google have really nailed it with them imo


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 25, 2014)

editor said:


> If only it was a _Retina_ screen!


If only they all lasted longer on a single charge because the manufactures weren't obsessed by each new phone being the worlds thinnest/lightest/brightest/pixelist


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 25, 2014)

editor said:


> Not everyone agrees!
> 
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.com/lg-g3-battery-life-out-powers-rival-flagships-1596442


Oh yeah, and in a Jazzesque level of cockup:



> Update (Jun 25, 2014): Due to a technical mistake, this article previously stated that the G3 has record battery life of almost 9 hours. We can assure that this mistake is an isolated issue and have updated our our stories to reflect the actual result. Sorry for the inconvenience.


Remember kids, always check your source material.


> The concerns we all had over what so many pixels would mean in reality have now been confirmed, as the LG G3 held its ground for just 6 hours and 14 minutes. That puts the G3 at the very bottom of this year's flagship race, at least in this regard, and the premium the rest have is pretty sizable.The HTC One M8 managed 7 hours and 12 minutes, the S5 is better at 7:38, while the Sony Xperia Z2 kept the lights on for the impressive 8 hours and 10 minutes. In fact, even LG's previous flagship -- the G2 -- kept going for almost 6 hours and 50 minutes.


They got 6 hours out of it, not 9.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2014)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Very few sites have the credibility or depth of technical knowledge that Anandtech has. The reason the battery life looks ok, compared to previous generation phones, is that they did fit a huge battery to it and that the latest generation of phones have more efficient internals.
> 
> But you're still missing my point, and Bee's point. There's no advantage to it so all it does is piss away battery life for no good reason, oh and if it's the same panel as in the G3 it's not that great a screen either for colour reproduction.


That doesn't mean you can discount all other reviews though, does it?

The point is - regardless of what value you think it may or may not have - the LG can still offer a peer-matching (and in several cases, peer_-besting)_ battery life, even with its huge screen.

Whether that's a thing or a compromise you want is up to you.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> If only they all lasted longer on a single charge because the manufactures weren't obsessed by each new phone being the worlds thinnest/lightest/brightest/pixelist


I'd be happier with a slightly fatter phone with a bigger battery. Or at least one where I can swap the battery.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 25, 2014)

editor said:


> That doesn't mean you can discount all other reviews though, does it?
> 
> The point is - regardless of what value you think it may or may not have - the LG can still offer a peer-matching (and in several cases, peer_-besting)_ battery life, even with its huge screen.
> 
> Whether that's a thing or a compromise you want is up to you.


Yeah, check the last post 

I'm going to wait for the phone this time but if it is a 6" monster then I will be waiting for the reviews and comparing battery life. If it's that big and has the same pants battery life as the G3 then i'll probably go for the Moto G. Or the OnePlus One which got a third more battery life out of the same sized battery.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2014)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Oh yeah, and in a Jazzesque level of cockup:
> 
> 
> Remember kids, always check your source material.
> ...


And here it is, sitting miles and miles above the iPhone 5/5c and a ton of comparable handsets
http://www.gsmarena.com/battery-test.php3


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 25, 2014)

editor said:


> And here it is, sitting miles and miles above the iPhone 5/5c and a ton of comparable handsets
> http://www.gsmarena.com/battery-test.php3


On what basis? On the 'Endurance' category it's lower than the note 2 or 3, HTC One M8, Z2 or 3, S4 or 5. It does beat a lot of phones but it's a long way from class leading. Compared to any other same generation handsets it's pretty poor, please name the comparable handsets because i'm sure I will have missed some but can't see any of the big names below it (apart from Apple, which is odd as they normally have excellent battery life).

Face facts. The LG G3 has relatively (to other similarly sized and comparible generation phones) poor battery life because of the huge screen and more so because they chose to go for a 1440p panel.

The second fact is that going over ~300 ppi is a waste of time as it brings no rewards.

I would rather have a good 1080p panel than the mediocre 1440p they put in the G3.

Edit: I've always considered it polite to actually acknowledge what other people say. No surprise that the PA review was cut by a third? Does that not make you re-think your position?


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2014)

Bob_the_lost said:


> I would rather have a good 1080p panel than the mediocre 1440p they put in the G3.


Then find a phone that suits your preferences. I said that the LG3 has a "pretty good battery life." 
Sorry, but I still think that.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 25, 2014)

editor said:


> Then find a phone that suits your preferences. I said that the LG3 has a "pretty good battery life."
> Sorry, but I still think that.


If you're happy with 6 hours then yes but that's far below what i'd be happy with and compared to any of it's competitors is pretty shit.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2014)

Bob_the_lost said:


> If you're happy with 6 hours then yes but that's far below what i'd be happy with and compared to any of it's competitors is pretty shit.


It's better than the Nexus 5. 


> Despite its super pixel-dense, 5.5'' Quad HD display, the LG G3 didn't exactly tank its battery life test, but the results aren't as great as with rival flagships.. The G3's removable 3000 mAh cell was able to persevere for 6 hours and 14 minutes in our custom battery life test that attempts to replicate the average person's usage habits.
> 
> Still, the comparatively tiny, 2300 mAh embedded unit of the Nexus 5 proves inferior. Google's favorite lasted just 4 hours and 50 minutes, allowing the G3 to snatch a win in this section.
> 
> http://www.phonearena.com/reviews/LG-G3-vs-Google-Nexus-5_id3735/page/4


----------



## Mojofilter (Sep 25, 2014)

I've got a G3, the screen really is amazing. You can definitely tell the difference in resolution between this and an iPhone 5. 

I can confirm that it does come at the cost of the battery though - it lasts about a day of moderate use.
I've got a spare that fits in my wallet, so it's not a big deal.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 25, 2014)

editor said:


> It's better than the Nexus 5.


Yeah, the Nexus line have been crap for battery since the N4. Which makes me more likely to be live the rumour about the huge screen.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2014)

Mojofilter said:


> I've got a G3, the screen really is amazing. You can definitely tell the difference in resolution between this and an iPhone 5.
> 
> I can confirm that it does come at the cost of the battery though - it lasts about a day of moderate use.
> I've got a spare that fits in my wallet, so it's not a big deal.


That's all I get out of my s4. Thank 'eavens for removable batteries!


----------



## magneze (Sep 25, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> I decided to hang onto my nexus 4 after the 5 appeared, the 4 being such a wicked phone, I really felt no need to upgrade (normally I would). It's just starting to fail a bit now, so a Nexus 6 is on the cards soon


Ditto, unless it's stupid big.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2014)

And here it is: 



http://www.wirefresh.com/motorola-a...6-handset-and-its-a-big-and-bountiful-affair/


----------



## magneze (Oct 15, 2014)

meh


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 15, 2014)

Like: stylish, image stabalization
Dislike: way too big, massive awful nexus logo on the back

Shame, I would've considered this if it wasn't so big.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2014)

I think it's too big for me but I guess I'll need to see it in the flesh.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 15, 2014)

Too big. Too expensive. It's a no from me.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 15, 2014)

It's a

from me


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 15, 2014)

My Nexus 7 died and I use two hands for my s3 so I'm interested.


----------



## magneze (Oct 15, 2014)

No wireless charging either. Just gave up on that.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 15, 2014)

Wii-U £199.99
PS4 £349.99
Total: £549.98

Nexus 6 cheapest model: £650??

Madness


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Wii-U £199.99
> PS4 £349.99
> Total: £549.98
> 
> ...


Where did you get that price from? 



> Prices are yet to be revealed, though in the US the 6 costs $649 (about £400) for the 32GB model or $699 (around £440) for the 64GB version. The 9 costs $399 (about £250) for the 16GB model, $479 (about £300) for the 32GB version, or $599 (about £375) for the 4G 32GB model.
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/uk/news/google-nexus-6-and-nexus-9-all-the-uk-details/


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 15, 2014)

editor said:


> Where did you get that price from?


UK prices are always higher than US prices. It's usually a 1:1 with $:£


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> UK prices are always higher than US prices. It's usually a 1:1 with $:£


That really hasn't been the case with any other Nexus release.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 15, 2014)

editor said:


> That really hasn't been the case with any other Nexus release.


Which part of my sentence wasn't the case? I made two claims.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Which part of my sentence wasn't the case? I made two claims.


You said it's usually "1:1 with $:£." That hasn't been the case with Nexus releases.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2014)

magneze said:


> No wireless charging either. Just gave up on that.


It will have wireless charging: 
http://www.androidcentral.com/nexus-6-will-support-wireless-charging


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 15, 2014)

editor said:


> You said it's usually "1:1 with $:£." That hasn't been the case with Nexus releases.


Fair enough. I just checked the N5 and it's $349 which is £218 as opposed to the £299 it costs here. Not 1:1 but still a big difference.

If the pricing follows the same pattern for the Nexus 6 then it will cost £560. Still more than a Wii-U and a PS4.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Fair enough. I just checked the N5 and it's $349 which is £218 as opposed to the £299 it costs here. Not 1:1 but still a big difference.
> 
> If the pricing follows the same pattern for the Nexus 6 then it will cost £560. Still more than a Wii-U and a PS4.


I'm not entirely sure why you're comparing a phone with those devices.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 15, 2014)

Pfft, I already have a nexus 7, nexus 6 sounds like old news.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 15, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm not entirely sure why you're comparing a phone with those devices.


Because, for me, it highlights how expensive this thing is.

A phone (replaced in ~2 years) vs 2 consoles which will likely last a decade.


----------



## magneze (Oct 16, 2014)

editor said:


> It will have wireless charging:
> http://www.androidcentral.com/nexus-6-will-support-wireless-charging


Well, that's something. Still too fucking big though.


----------



## mack (Oct 16, 2014)

I was concerned that it would be too big - which made me have my doubts - but the price has put me right off.

I'll stick with the N5, lollipop and a fresh screen skin.

The N9 looks nice but I don't really need it as I'm perfectly happy with my LGV500.

And the TV thing just seems a bit pointless as I have a chromecast and ATv2 already.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 16, 2014)

No removable battery or microSD card slot eh? Ho hum.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 16, 2014)

Damn you Google, i'd said i wasn't after a 6" phone but now you tempt me...


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2014)

mack said:


> I was concerned that it would be too big - which made me have my doubts - but the price has put me right off.


The UK price hasn't been announced yet.


----------



## elbows (Oct 16, 2014)

editor said:


> You said it's usually "1:1 with $:£." That hasn't been the case with Nexus releases.



That ratio hasn't been the case with hardly anything for approx 15 years or more, so it amazes me that people still make this claim in 2014.

It also does my head in that people don't routinely acknowledge that a big chink of the alleged 'price premium' we face in the UK is actually VAT. Not just people posting on forums, most of the tech blogs/magazines I've seen like to do direct $ to £ conversion without mentioning VAT.

What we can say about the price and strategy of Google in regards to Nexus devices this year is that they appear to be repositioning that brand closer to the premium materials/premium pricing we are used to from Apple. Apples prices are so high that Google can do this and still be a little cheaper than Apple, but its a sign of where they are going. I can't say I blame them, there are plenty of other manufacturers who can cater to the huge budget android segment. Same goes for lack of removable battery and sd card slot, although Apple get more stick for that from some quarters eh.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2014)

elbows said:


> Same goes for lack of removable battery and sd card slot, although Apple get more stick for that from some quarters eh.


The point being that on the Android platform there is a _choice. _


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 17, 2014)

My nexus4 stood me in good stead for almost exactly 1 year. Well about a year and a week (just after the warranty ended...), at which point the battery just started playing up so much that I had to downgrade to a moto-something-or-other. Accidentally went for the 'e' model when I meant to go for the 'g' (or could be the other way round). Either way, its only 2 gig storage, which is basically enough for kit-kat, a load of google apps which I can't delete and only use about 5 of, and the absolute essential extras (tunein, iPlayer radio, candy crush, bejewelled blitz, Netflix, WhatsApp), and a cache that needs clearing every other day. Apparently the SD card I can get wont store apps.

It was only meant to be a stopgap phone, whilst I waited for the new nexus. Circa £400, though.... I can't justify that for a years use. Can't go on contract, due to my credit history. Any way of extending warantee, or a recomendation for something else pretty serious (ie will run next few versions of android OS, semi decent battery and at least 16 gig storage)? 5 inches of screen size, give or take, would also be nice.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 17, 2014)

Jon-of-arc said:


> My nexus4 stood me in good stead for almost exactly 1 year. Well about a year and a week (just after the warranty ended...), at which point the battery just started playing up so much that I had to downgrade to a moto-something-or-other. Accidentally went for the 'e' model when I meant to go for the 'g' (or could be the other way round). Either way, its only 2 gig storage, which is basically enough for kit-kat, a load of google apps which I can't delete and only use about 5 of, and the absolute essential extras (tunein, iPlayer radio, candy crush, bejewelled blitz, Netflix, WhatsApp), and a cache that needs clearing every other day. Apparently the SD card I can get wont store apps.
> 
> It was only meant to be a stopgap phone, whilst I waited for the new nexus. Circa £400, though.... I can't justify that for a years use. Can't go on contract, due to my credit history. Any way of extending warantee, or a recomendation for something else pretty serious (ie will run next few versions of android OS, semi decent battery and at least 16 gig storage)? 5 inches of screen size, give or take, would also be nice.


Xperia Z3 Compact. 

Just been announced that Android 5 is coming in January, 4.6 inch screen, two day battery life. £330.


----------



## slainte (Oct 27, 2014)

Jon of arc..why don't you get a Nexus 5 then I have one and I have to say its awesome... after buying an iphone 3G (wasn't bad at the time ) then it ran like trickle (after and IOS upgrade ) I got the 4 only to find I couldn't hold it and make calls had to get a case for that...then found issues with the 4S... (being Irish forget trying to use Siri ) then an iphone 5..which I had issues with and passed to the other half ( I got a bargain Nexus 4 and was very impressed except for the glass back... it did crack on me eventually I got a replacement on ebay though and later gave to a friend )
the Nexus 5 is excellent ..however there has been some battery problems for me and a couple of knocks from the kids.. so I may move to the Nexus 6 but not straight away.
The 5 is a wonderful phone and i think anyone should try it before dismissing it ..


----------



## mack (Oct 27, 2014)

Passing on the 6 myself - I just don't feel comfortable with the size of the thing - so I'm currently sticking with the 5 - just put the final developers release of Lollipop on it and it's like have a brand new phone! - You guys will love Lollipop - the look, speed and battery life are stunning.

Lolli is also coming to the Nexus 4 - there is a build out there which is working really well right now.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 27, 2014)

I've just ordered a Moto G. I'm not convinced by the size and the price puts it out of the traditional Nexus bracket, it's now just a vanilla Android top flight smart phone with faster updates (for a short while until Google discontinue support).


----------



## mack (Nov 7, 2014)

Google has broken the silence with official Play Store listings for the N6, priced at £499 for the 32GB model and £549 for the roomier 64GB option.

Don't think they'll be selling too many at those prices.


----------



## dweller (Nov 7, 2014)

I wouldn't mind a nexus 6 but it is 
way way out of my price league for a phone, 
sticking with my moto g 4g for now


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 8, 2014)

I still want one.  Was thinking of getting a phablet like the Note but wasn't fussed about a stylus, this looks good for me.  Will wait until after Christmas and probably get one off contract on google play.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 13, 2014)

Oh dear: http://www.anandtech.com/show/8687/the-nexus-6-review


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2014)

So, I'm back to looking at the Note again, or the Moto Droid Turbo (if it comes to the UK).


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Oh dear: http://www.anandtech.com/show/8687/the-nexus-6-review


Hang on - it's not a bad review at all.

In fact it's an _extremely positive one_ - it says that it's as good a phone as you can buy right now: "The Nexus 6 holds its own against all the other high end devices that we've seen released this year."


> Overall, I think that Google and Motorola have built a solid device. It isn't without its issues, but there's a lot to like, even if you're someone who has never used a phablet before. I had always been somewhat of a skeptic regarding massive phones; I didn't understand the appeal. But after using one, I can see how having a massive display to view all your content can be really beneficial by enabling forms of productivity that simply can't be done comfortably on smaller devices, and by making activities like viewing photos and watching videos significantly more engrossing.
> 
> Not only did it change my mind about the appeal of phablets, it also changed my mind about Google's ability to compete in the premium device segment of the market.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2014)

And here's another rave review:


> *Google's best smartphone that's bigger and badder than the iPhone 6 Plus*
> Its tremendous display, premium specs and debut of Android 5.0 Lollipop make one of the best phablets to date.
> 
> That's not to say it's the perfect phablet. Without Moto Active Display, customizable voice command features and Moto Maker options, $649, £499 (around AU$700) would normally be a big ask.
> ...


And another: 


> For me this is the best big phone on the market, ahead of the Galaxy Note 4, LG G3 and iPhone 6 Plus. Whether it holds onto first place in a year’s time though will depend on the evolution of iOS and Android.
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2014/11/12/nexus-6-review/


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 13, 2014)

editor said:


> Hang on - it's not a bad review at all.
> 
> In fact it's an _extremely positive one_ - it says that it's as good a phone as you can buy right now: "The Nexus 6 holds its own against all the other high end devices that we've seen released this year."


I think the summary is generous considering the benchmarks.

Worse battery, screen and responsiveness than a N5 at double the cost? No thanks.

The camera looks good and the graphics, so if you take lots of pics and watch films, then this might be for you. Though I'd argue you'd be better spending your money elsewhere.

Near identical hardware to the Note 4 but the Nexus battery runs out 4 hours before the Note?  Apparently it's near impossible to see the screen in sunlight. Fail, fail, fail.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Fail, fail, fail.


That's not what the other reviews say. In fact, just about every single one says that it's a fantastic device.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 13, 2014)

editor said:


> That's not what the other reviews say. In fact, just about every single one says that it's a fantastic device.


Not all reviews are equal.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Not all reviews are equal.


I generally find that a valid overall consensus is soon reached, and in this case almost every single review has rated it as one of the best big phones money can buy.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2014)

Video review:


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2014)

Lollipop looks FANTASTIC too.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 13, 2014)

Considering the Nexus 5 was widely criticised for shit battery life, those charts are extremely disappointing.






Indoor use only.







> One last thing I would like to touch on is the performance of Android Lollipop on the Nexus 6. In this context, performance refers to the framerate of animations and any times where there are significant frame drops or freezes, which are commonly referred to as "jank". I am somewhat concerned because the Android Lollipop experience seems to have some areas with constantly low framerates or stuttering on the Nexus 6, despite all the promotion about the improved performance brought about by software optimization and the new ART runtime. However, what makes these issues interesting is that some of them do not exist on the Nexus 5 running the Android Lollipop preview, which suggests that there may be an issue with the amount of performance available to drive the higher resolution display on the Nexus 6. For the most part the experience is extremely smooth, smoother than Android has ever been. But certain applications like Calendar, Messages, and the notorious Google Play have animations that either frequently drop to 0fps which causes a visible stutter, or run not just below 60fps, but below 30fps, causing a sluggish animation. I am hopeful that these issues can be fixed with future software updates, but it's certainly surprising and concerning to see areas where the new device does not perform as well than the old one.



You should not see this with the latest, greatest and most expensive Nexus phone ever.

And aside from all that, it's just way too big.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Considering the Nexus 5 was widely criticised for shit battery life, those charts are extremely disappointing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right. Gotcha. 

So you're going to ignore every single positive review that's been posted elsewhere and just post up a load of graphs from the one source to prove it's a rubbish phone, even though that review praised the phone as being one of the best money can buy! 



> "[The Nexus 6] also changed my mind about Google's ability to compete in the premium device segment of the market.
> 
> The Nexus 6 holds its own against all the other high end devices that we've seen released this year, although the Galaxy Note 4 with its more phablet oriented software features and hardware advantages might be a better device overall.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 13, 2014)

editor said:


> Right. Gotcha.
> 
> So you're going to ignore every single positive review that's been posted elsewhere and just post up a load of graphs from the one source to prove it's a rubbish phone, even though that review praised the phone as being one of the best money can buy!


The other 'reviews' don't even publish their data. It's all subjective.

The conclusion from that Anandtech review doesn't sit well with me considering some of the results, but even still, he recommends other phones before it:


> I don't think that buyers will really need to decide between the Nexus 5 and Nexus 6, as they play in completely different markets and fulfill different roles. A user who wants a phablet won't be content with the Nexus 5, and conversely someone who wants a one-handed device won't like the Nexus 6


So unless you want a phablet, you will not like the Nexus 6. And if you _do _want a phablet:


> I think that Samsung currently offers a better phablet experience with regards to software, with multi-window views, specialized landscape layouts, and S Pen integration. The display and battery life are also better on the Galaxy Note 4


So why get the N6?


> The Nexus 6 has its own advantages as well, namely its build quality and guaranteed software updates


Weak.

Getting updates for Android phones is less important than it ever has been now, due to Googles de-coupling of the OS and the core apps. Also, there seems to have been a change in mindset with phone manufacturers from "never update" to seemingly racing each other to get their phones updated first. We've had Sony, LG, Samsung, et al, all promising L for their phones - long before the OS was even released. Motorola have already started rolling it out for the X (before the Nexus devices even) and LG reckon they'll have it out by the end of the week. Sony have committed to a January release and HTC have said 90 days.

While "guaranteed updates" is a nice thing to have, it's become the de facto norm to have updates anyway. This isn't like 2009. If your phone can run it, you'll almost certainly get it.

So you're left with build quality?

Meh.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 13, 2014)

All of the other Nexus handsets have been slightly flawed, nearly perfect but lacking in battery life, camera or some other aspect. That's been counterbalanced by the fact that they were cheaper than the competition. Now that's no longer true they have to be just as good as everything else.

If you're going to play against the Samsung Note then you've got to at least match it, in the Phablet range it's the device to beat and it doesn't seem like they've managed that.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2014)

Bob_the_lost said:


> All of the other Nexus handsets have been slightly flawed, nearly perfect but lacking in battery life, camera or some other aspect. That's been counterbalanced by the fact that they were cheaper than the competition. Now that's no longer true they have to be just as good as everything else.
> 
> If you're going to play against the Samsung Note then you've got to at least match it, in the Phablet range it's the device to beat and it doesn't seem like they've managed that.


It's still _substantially_ cheaper than its main rival, the iPhone 6 Plus. Most of the reviews put it down as being a better phone too (or at least as good).


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 13, 2014)

editor said:


> It's still _substantially_ cheaper than its main rival, the iPhone 6 Plus. Most of the reviews put it down as being a better phone too (or at least as good).


The iPhone 6 isn't it's main rival, the Note 4 is. I haven't compared prices there but it's a far more telling comparison.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2014)

Bob_the_lost said:


> The iPhone 6 isn't it's main rival, the Note 4 is. I haven't compared prices there but it's a far more telling comparison.


It's _one_ of its rivals then, and it's constantly being compared to the iPhone in the reviews.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 13, 2014)

editor said:


> It's _one_ of its rivals then, and it's constantly being compared to the iPhone in the reviews.


Anything can be made to look good if you compare it against the wrong things.

As of a quick search the N6 is sill cheaper than the Note 4 by a decent margin (£100-150?), which is at least a point in the Nexus' favour. That's assuming list price and ignoring contract rates.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2014)

The camera gets highly rated.



> How does the Google Nexus 6 stack up in image quality from the top ranking devices? Pretty competent, actually. The Nexus 6 lands in 6th, just a bit better than last year’s leader the Sony Xperia Z1 and the Nokia 808 Pureview. It is just one benchmark point below the Xperia Z2, the Xperia Z3, and the Samsung Galaxy S5.
> 
> http://androidcommunity.com/google-nexus-6-lands-6th-on-dxomark-camera-benchmarks-20141117/








Here's another video review:


----------

